
Amazon must compensate customers because of illicit business practices [Austria] - mrleiter
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fdiepresse.com%2Fhome%2Fwirtschaft%2Feconomist%2F5643833%2FAmazon-muss-PrimeKunden-entschaedigen
======
mrleiter
If there is demand for it, I can go into detail why some price increases were
deemed illicit and which business practices were unfair.

